# Neighbor's Weed Question



## 61289 (Oct 16, 2021)

My neighbors downstairs smokes skunk weed extensively and it makes me feel ill. It causes burning in my eyes, nose and throat. I know it's legal in Massachusetts for them to do this but they are also people I do NOT want to address face to face because of how threatening the father is but what can I do to get rid of the strong smell or change the situation? I run fans constantly, I open windows but I can't be doing this in the upcoming winter. My landlord has this building listed as smoke free but anyone who opens the front entrance or comes within close enough range of the building gets hit with the weed smells immediately from multiple tenants. I can't move as I have already had to break a lease to move here, from another place that was dangerous to live in. Is there anything within my power that I can do?


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Speak to your landlord about the potential lease violations. If he is unwilling to enforce it, tell him it is seriously affecting you, you’re allergic to it, whatever, and ask to break your lease without penalty. Don’t expect him to say yes. There isn’t much the police can do for you.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Start smoking cheap cigars on the landing.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

If the landlord is unwilling to address the issue, and you're unable to move for whatever reason, you may also want to seek guidance at your local Housing Court.

If hes breaking his own lease agreement by not enforcing the "smoke free" environment, it might be a way for you to exit your lease agreement early.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Not really a police problem. I'd suggest finding a lawyer who specializes in housing law. Good luck.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Elections have consequences.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Call 911 and say there’s a fight, drugs involved, dealing, and guns.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Call the gas company and report a gas leak and give your neighbors address.


----------

